# Help with Transparent B-17-G Model



## HASB17 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am working on an See thru B-17-G Flying Fortress, Port side fuselage is solid , and the starboard side is clear to see the internal componets of the plane. I would like to super detail the model to make look realistic by adding the wiring, control cables and so forth. Was there wiring under the the floors of the bombardiers/ navigators, and radio compartments??? how was the control cables, engine controls routed?? I read that there was an 8 MM camera installed underside of the plane, about where was it?? How was the sperry ball turret powerd?? Is there any one who can steer me in the right direction to obtain techinacal data to assist me on building an realistic model?? Thank you Alan


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2009)

One heck of a task you've set yourself Alan! There is a web-site where a guy did a similar thing on a larger scale model, I'm afraid I can't remember which site, but it might have been Hyper Scale. It'll mean some searching, but a trawl through Google for B17 Models might find it. One source of some of the detail you require is the 'Detail Scale' series of publications, by Aero Publishers, Inc., and Arms Armour Press, London and Melbourne. B17 Flying fFrtress, Part 1, by Alwyn T. Lloyd has some good shots for internal detail etc., and there are many other books with cutaway drawings.
The only thing I can help with directly is the position of the 8mm strike camera; this was under the floor of the Radio Compartment, accesible through the hatch, that should be moulded on the floor part of your kit.
One thing worth noting though; in 1/48th scale, there won't be much room, due to the shape of the mouldings and some of the components, to fit such things as control runs and cables. Also, it would entail building virtually the whole of the internal framework structure to do so convincingly, and, in areas such as the bombardiers/navigators compartment, anything under the floor wouldn't be seen.
I hope this has been of some help, good luck with your project.
Terry.


----------



## HASB17 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you, Terry for the Help, and I will google for the B-17 you told me about Alan


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad to be of assistance Alan, just wish I could remember which article/site it was! I know it was impressive! Best of luck, and post some pics when/if you can.
Terry.


----------

